# Concrete Laborers needed in Eastern PA



## soulrider1979 (Nov 20, 2006)

I need guys to do prep work. Shot blasting, powerwashing, acidwashing.

I also need guys that know how to pour and make walkways and steps.

If you know how to put pavers down, let me know.

email me with a small and brief resume and experience.

[email protected]

I am located in the Central Bucks County area.


----------



## bank32 (Dec 16, 2005)

I know a really good concrete, paver guy I can put you in touch with. My cell is (267)716-6982 Al


----------

